
U.S. troops guarding nuclear missiles took LSD - alex_young
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-air-force-airment-lsd-cocaine-warren-air-force-base-wyoming-nuclear-missile-sites-records-show/
======
blackflame7000
Ok this micro-dosing trend for adults is starting to fall into the tide-pod
category. People LSD doesn't make you smarter, it simply makes you think crazy
things are more plausible.

